# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Konkursi Fotografik 2008. Pjesa II

## BvizioN

Pershendetje

Me poshte jane 23 fotografite qe konkurojne kete muaj. Nga keto 23 fotografi, vetem 5 fotografite me te votuara do arrijne te kalojne ne konkurimin final qe do behet ne Dhjetor te ketij viti, nga do zgjidhet dhe fotografia me e bukur e vitit 2008 (kuptohet, nga forumi jone) 

Pike se pari, ju lutem lexoni me vemendje ca rregulla te parashtruara.........

*-Ju keni te drejte te votoni vetem 5 fotografi, ose me pak se 5*. *Cdo votim qe i kalon 5 vota eshte automatikisht i pavlefshem dhe nuk do merret parasysh. Kur sondazhi mbyllet me 15 Shtator, te gjitha votat do shikohen imtesisht*.

*-Votimi eshte i dukshem ne publik, votat tuaja jan transparente. Kjo eshte per te bindur juve te githeve se asgje nuk luhet prapa skenave . Jam vetem une dhe ju ne dijeni te punimeve tuaja. Nese gjate konkurimit kemi arsyje te besojme se dikush nga konkuruesit ka bere te njohur tek te tjeret fotografine me te cilen konkuron, ky dikush perjashtohet nga te gjitha konkurimet e fotografise.*

*-Autoret e fotogravive mund te votojne si gjith te tjeret per 5 fotografi. Por autori/ja i/e fotografise nuk mund te votoje per fotografine e tij/saj me te cilen konkuron. Nese nje dicka e tille ndodh, do rezultoje ne perjashtimin e krijimeve nga konkurimi.*

*-Ju mund te komentoni mbi fotografite por absulutisht nuk mund te supozoni se kujt konkurues mund ti perkase fotografia. Shkrime te tilla jo vetem se do fshihen, por anetari qe i shkruan mund te marre ndonje verejtje.*

*-Nese deshironi te ddrejtoni pyetje autoreve te fotografive rreth ndonje fotografije, mund ta beni ne kete teme. Nese autori e shikon te arsyeshme, mund te pergjigjet duke drejtuar nje MP tek une, te cilen pastaj e postoj tek kjo teme.*

*E drejat e autorit tek fotografite konkuruese ka shume rendesi. Nese arrijme te konstatojme se ndonje nga krijimet e hedhura ne kete konkurim i perket nje autoresie tjeter, do levizet automatikisht nga kokurimi dhe anetari do humbase te drejten per te konkuruar ne konkurset e ardheshme.*

Eshte mire qe te gjite anetaret qe votojne, te hedhin nje postim ku shkruajne fotografite te cilat kane votouar 1,2,3,4,5. 



Perfundimisht......

Shikoni fotografite me vemendje. Ketu nuk votohet per parti politike por per dicka qe ta thote syri dhe mendja qe eshte e bukur. Votoni lirshem pasi autoresija e fotografive eshte anonime. Pra shikoni fotografite me vemendje para se te votoni. Keni kohe plot per te krijuar bindje se cilat jane 5 fotografite me te mira.

Votim te mbare

*Dhe mos harroni.....votoni vetem 5 fotografi*.

**************************************************  **************

*Konkursi Fotografik 2008. Pjesa I*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Marmiroi* nga *PRILTIN*

Fotografuar nga....?

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Alienated*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Altin1*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Gimi3*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Enry*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Beni1*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Bela70*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *BvizioN*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Mariachi*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Beni1*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Fisniku Student*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Beleuro*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *PRILTIN*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Gatusso*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *BvizioN*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Bela70*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Fisniku Student*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *Altin1*

----------


## BvizioN

Fotografuar nga *PSEUDO*

----------

